# Anti gunners be honest.



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
 Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 14, 2022)

My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.

It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees. 

Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


I'm thinking about getting my ccw.  I just have to take 8 hours on a Saturday or Sunday and pay $100.  Even that hoop alone is stopping me.  I have to give up an entire Saturday???  So I just keep putting it off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


bad example if that 18year old kid can't act like an adult he shouldn't have any adult rights.
Right to vote marriage, live on their own, right to enter into abiding contract 
But back to the topic of this discussion
An armed private citizen army is going toe to toe with a powerhouse military-like Russia


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm thinking about getting my ccw.  I just have to take 8 hours on a Saturday or Sunday and pay $100.  Even that hoop alone is stopping me.  I have to give up an entire Saturday???  So I just keep putting it off.


the Russians are coming it doesn't help you fight them
IT'S not written in the Bill of Rights that you must have one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


it wasn't the Trump administration that was restricting your rights it was democrats doing that.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 14, 2022)

The leftist loons have been telling us for years that no armed citizenry could ever hope to effectively combat a trained army.

Even though instance after instance has shown the opposite to be true throughout history.

Liberals like their "feelings" on topics much better than they like facts.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the Russians are coming it doesn't help you fight them
> IT'S not written in the Bill of Rights that you must have one


If the Russians are coming, I'm pretty sure they'll allow me to take my gun out of my home loaded and concealed.  Just like the law was you had to ask for an absentee ballot but when the pandemic hit, they mailed everyone a ballot.  Special circumstances.

And if it's my own government I'm fighting, I won't care that their law is I can't carry outside my home.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it wasn't the Trump administration that was restricting your rights it was democrats doing that.


I didn't say Trump tried this YET.  But I see him rigging future elections like Putin.  Censoring the media like Putin is doing.  Hell, even killing his opponents.  

Trump studies and worships Putin.  He wishes he had such power.  In fact it bothered Trump all 4 years that he didn't have the power he wanted.  So much so he broke the law whenever he felt like it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> The leftist loons have been telling us for years that no armed citizenry could ever hope to effectively combat a trained army.
> 
> Even though instance after instance has shown the opposite to be true throughout history.
> 
> Liberals like their "feelings" on topics much better than they like facts.


We have always said, "what the hell are you going to do if the military comes after you" with your little guns compared to what they have.  

But I admit, we were wrong.  When it comes to gorilla war, we will beat them with our little guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> If the Russians are coming, I'm pretty sure they'll allow me to take my gun out of my home loaded and concealed.  Just like the law was you had to ask for an absentee ballot but when the pandemic hit, they mailed everyone a ballot.  Special circumstances.
> 
> And if it's my own government I'm fighting, I won't care that their law is I can't carry outside my home.


You'll have no rights period


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I didn't say Trump tried this YET.  But I see him rigging future elections like Putin.  Censoring the media like Putin is doing.  Hell, even killing his opponents.
> 
> Trump studies and worships Putin.  He wishes he had such power.  In fact it bothered Trump all 4 years that he didn't have the power he wanted.  So much so he broke the law whenever he felt like it.


you insinuated it though 
The only election rigging was conducted by democrats 
You are your own worse enemy while trying to defend your position.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it wasn't the Trump administration that was restricting your rights it was democrats doing that.



He called for a Senate investigation into news outlets for publishing unflattering stories about him is an attack on freedom of the press.

He has attacked reporters personally and en masse; he has incited crowds against them; he has accused reporters (with no evidence, of course) of sedition; and he has said he wants to change libel laws to make it easier to sue news outlets for misstatements.

Trump’s focus on a few outlets, especially NBC News, CNN, and _The New York Times_, suggests he is interested not in across-the-board censorship so much as targeted persecution of those organizations that he feels are making his life difficult. The good news is there’s no reason at this moment to believe that the Senate Intelligence Committee would take up Trump’s invitation, but it’s hard to simply dismiss it. Trump has successfully pushed for bogus inquiries in the past, as when he accused President Obama of “wiretapping” him and then demanded his evidence-free allegation be investigated. The Justice Department concluded there was no evidence to support the claim.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you insinuated it though
> The only election rigging was conducted by democrats
> You are your own worse enemy while trying to defend your position.


No it wasn't.  How can you deny what I'm saying?  Even Mike Pence told Trump to fuck off when he tried to get him to go along with stealing the election.


----------



## DBA (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> An armed private citizen army is going toe to toe with a powerhouse military-like Russia



The military certainly has the might in terms of their weaponry, but there comes a point where shear numbers are overwhelming. This is exactly why the vast majority of Americans should be armed.  It would be all but impossible to overtake our country by conventional methods.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you insinuated it though
> The only election rigging was conducted by democrats
> You are your own worse enemy while trying to defend your position.


Be honest.  If there was a coup and the Republican party did away with the Democratic party and in 2024 the only two choices we had were Trump and DiSanto, you'd be happy.  

So you don't give a fuck about freedom or choice.  You only want to give choices you approve.  You sort of remind me of Putin.


----------



## DBA (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Just like the law was you had to ask for an absentee ballot but when the pandemic hit, they mailed everyone a ballot. Special circumstances.



Certain groups(Democrats) want these new absentee ballot laws to be made permanent.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

DBA said:


> The military certainly has the might in terms of their weaponry, but there comes a point where shear numbers are overwhelming. This is exactly why the vast majority of Americans should be armed.  It would be all but impossible to overtake our country by conventional methods.


They may take the town.  But then just like in Afganistan, they'd have a very difficult 20 years ahead of them.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

DBA said:


> Certain groups(Democrats) want these new absentee ballot laws to be made permanent.


For sure.  Why not?  It should be easy to vote not hard.  Everyone should vote.  Not just the people you think are smart.


----------



## daveman (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


Protip:  A future Trump government would want you armed, too.

Democrats want you disarmed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


The thread premise is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.

No one is ‘anti-gun,’ no one wants to see the lawless Russian invasion succeed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bad example if that 18year old kid can't act like an adult he shouldn't have any adult rights.


This is a lie.

18-year-olds are allowed to possess firearms; 18-year-olds are allowed to purchase firearms via a private sale; 18-year-olds are allowed to obtain firearms via gifting.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it wasn't the Trump administration that was restricting your rights it was democrats doing that.


Another lie.

Democrats are not ‘restricting’ any rights – firearm regulatory measures supported by Democrats are perfectly Constitutional having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you insinuated it though
> The only election rigging was conducted by democrats
> You are your own worse enemy while trying to defend your position.


And the lies from the dishonest right keep coming – Democrats have not ‘rigged’ any elections.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But I admit, we were wrong


the smartest thing you've said on this board.....EVER.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


You think people should take courses and pay registration fees to vote ?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 14, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You think people should take courses and pay registration fees to vote ?


No.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 14, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You think people should take courses and pay registration fees to vote ?


the motherfucker just passed out from the overload you put on his brain!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> We have always said, "what the hell are you going to do if the military comes after you" with your little guns compared to what they have.
> 
> But I admit, we were wrong.  When it comes to gorilla war, we will beat them with our little guns.



   Thats admirable that you would admit this. 
And it's right on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> 18-year-olds are allowed to possess firearms; 18-year-olds are allowed to purchase firearms via a private sale; 18-year-olds are allowed to obtain firearms via gifting.


Hey, dumb ass exactly what was the fucking lie I said?
What I was responding to you dumb son of a bitch was the one who said they didn't want a 18 year old to get access to a gun 
. My response dumb ass was if they don't deserve adult rights if they can't be an adult in their actions FUCKING DUMB ASS 


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread premise is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.
> 
> No one is ‘anti-gun,’ no one wants to see the lawless Russian invasion succeed.


fuck you lying son of a bitch
yes you're torn you don't want an armed private ukrainian citizen defeating a russian army, because it makes your anti gun possition just as weak and worthless as you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And the lies from the dishonest right keep coming – Democrats have not ‘rigged’ any elections.


changing the election process without their state elected official approval is a rigged election


----------



## DBA (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> For sure.  Why not?  It should be easy to vote not hard.  Everyone should vote.  Not just the people you think are smart.



I don't mind everyone voting, but mass mail-in balloting opens the door for fraud.  It is rather obvious.  Come in, show you ID and vote. EVERYONE is welcome to do so with absentee and mail-in balloting being the exception, *not *the rule.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie.
> 
> Democrats are not ‘restricting’ any rights – firearm regulatory measures supported by Democrats are perfectly Constitutional having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court.


what in the fuck was all of 2020-2022 with all the restrictions in democrat-controlled cities and states?
YES IDIOT DEMOCRATS ARE PRO RESTRICTIVE RIGHTS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

daveman said:


> Protip:  A future Trump government would want you armed, too.
> 
> Democrats want you disarmed.


ANYONE who says democrats don't want to disarm the American citizen is a lying sack of shit and an enemy to this country.


----------



## Augustine_ (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


How many Javelin launchers do you have?  They're not asking for bump stocks and extended magazines, rube.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> He called for a Senate investigation into news outlets for publishing unflattering stories about him is an attack on freedom of the press.
> 
> He has attacked reporters personally and en masse; he has incited crowds against them; he has accused reporters (with no evidence, of course) of sedition; and he has said he wants to change libel laws to make it easier to sue news outlets for misstatements.
> 
> Trump’s focus on a few outlets, especially NBC News, CNN, and _The New York Times_, suggests he is interested not in across-the-board censorship so much as targeted persecution of those organizations that he feels are making his life difficult. The good news is there’s no reason at this moment to believe that the Senate Intelligence Committee would take up Trump’s invitation, but it’s hard to simply dismiss it. Trump has successfully pushed for bogus inquiries in the past, as when he accused President Obama of “wiretapping” him and then demanded his evidence-free allegation be investigated. The Justice Department concluded there was no evidence to support the claim.


President Trump called out the communist democrat-controlled media for its outright openly viewed lies against him. 
Yes Trump Tower was wiretapped 
THE REPORTERS WERE ATTACKING THE PRESIDENT USING LIES AND YOU BELIEVED THEM THEY ABUSED THEIR FIRST ADMENDMENT RIGHT AND SHOULD LOSE THAT RIGHT.
Just like any criminal when they abuse their rights they go to prison.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> How many Javelin launchers do you have?  They're not asking for bump stocks and extended magazines, rube.


how is the Russian army doing against the armed Ukrainian citizen?
Yes you're torn you openly pull for Ukraine because it will make biden look like the lose that he is but you hope Russia wins because it boost your anti gun position


----------



## Augustine_ (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> how is the Russian army doing against the armed Ukrainian armed citizen?


Incompetently, but still really well.  That's why Ukranians asking for weapons that can actually defend them.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


Are these the same Ukranians who want jet fighters?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> For sure.  Why not?  It should be easy to vote not hard.  Everyone should vote.  Not just the people you think are smart.


what's so hard about showing an ID TO VOTE
and getting in your car to go vote?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Incompetently, but still really well.  That's why Ukranians asking for weapons that can actually defend them.


lol their asking for any weapons and AMMO


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Are these the same Ukranians who want jet fighters?


they are also wanting all types of weapons and AMMO
I bet they wished they had an armed populace as America does,


----------



## candycorn (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> they are also wanting all types of weapons and AMMO


Okay.... 

Weird thread.


----------



## Augustine_ (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> lol their asking for any weapons and AMMO


And no fly zones, airplanes, and missiles.  Because with those they might actually have a chance.  Your AR-15 with a bump stock would get you slaughtered immediately.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I didn't say Trump tried this YET.  But I see him rigging future elections like Putin.  Censoring the media like Putin is doing.  Hell, even killing his opponents.
> 
> Trump studies and worships Putin.  He wishes he had such power.  In fact it bothered Trump all 4 years that he didn't have the power he wanted.  So much so he broke the law whenever he felt like it.


It amazes how so many liberals still think Trump was Putin’s puppet. The liberal media propaganda really does work.,

If Trump was Putin’s puppet, Putin would have taken over Ukraine while Trump was in office. He waited until Biden was President to make his move. If anybody is Putin’s puppit it is Joe Biden.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> And no fly zones, airplanes, and missiles.  Because with those they might actually have a chance.  Your AR-15 with a bump stock would get you slaughtered immediately.


Stupid they are asking for any type of weapon and ammo 
Who would the Ukrainians want in their country right now, an American armed with ammo or an American communist democrat anti gunner?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No.


But you want people to do all of that to own a firearm, even though it is a Constitutional right ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 14, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay....
> 
> Weird thread.


it's wried to a TDS influenced mind 
You're torn you don't want Russia to lose to an armed Ukrainian citizen but you want Ukrainian to win to make jo dumbass to look good.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 14, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> We have always said, "what the hell are you going to do if the military comes after you" with your little guns compared to what they have.
> 
> But I admit, we were wrong.  When it comes to gorilla war, we will beat them with our little guns.


I totally agree with you with one exception.

It is not…




It is …


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> what's so hard about showing an ID TO VOTE
> and getting in your car to go vote?


People work all day. Let’s make it a national holiday.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 14, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I totally agree with you with one exception.
> 
> It is not…
> 
> ...


I learned that language is fluid. What you say might be technically true but over time it may switch because more people say gorilla so it just becomes gorilla.

Yall used to be proper until hicks started using it then the rich said it wasn’t proper....but it’s a great way to say you all or all of you right?


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .



Winston Churchill explained to Stalin and Roosevelt that the Allies needed to move carefully regarding the invasion of Europe. What would become D-Day. Among other things he told Stalin, was it took two years to really train a Soldier. 

By that Churchill was right, it took two years for a man to stop thinking, and for all the Military behavior to be second nature. To be instinctive. 

Stalin told Churchill it took five minutes in battle. Those who survived beyond that, were Soldiers. They had already learned everything they would need to know to fight effectively. 

Stalin was right too. In five minutes of combat, the individual has learned how to think in battle, and has mastered the trick of staying down, seeking cover, and shooting at the enemy. He’s figured out how to reload his weapon while his hands are shaking. He’s heard bullets zipping by his head and knows the sound, the fear. 

Stalin didn’t say but the other half of that truth is that a lot of people won’t survive for five minutes. 

Handing a rifle to a Civilian and sending them out with a couple magazines to kill the enemy means that many of those people will die. Those who don’t will be good combat soldiers before the first day is done. They’ll have experience, and know how to fight, even if the terminology is foreign to them. They will understand the teamwork of the squad, at a level that a recruit in Basic doesn’t. 

In war, unlike the rest of the time. You are often left with a lot of bad choices. A man much wiser than I called it Logical Insanity. The Logical answer in situation like that, would be insane in any other situation. 

It is logical to let the civilians fight for their nation when you’re invade. It is insane to hand fully automatic rifles to civilians and wish them well in any other situation. But while you’re being invaded, the least worst answer is to give the rifle to Civilians.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> what's so hard about showing an ID TO VOTE
> and getting in your car to go vote?



Ok, my neighbor is bedridden. With severe medical conditions, she can’t stand, or sit for any length of time. When travel is required, she must be taken by a Stretcher. Travel is very painful, even the most careful driver will have bumps and jars you are driving. 

Agony. Unimaginable pain. But she wants to vote. She wants her voice heard. In 2016, and 2020, she voted for Trump. Absentee. 

Now, if you want to tell her she can’t vote for Trump that way, I’m all for it. I don’t think anyone should vote for Trump. I personally voted for him in 2016, but didn’t vote in 2020. I didn’t think either of the candidates were worth even a few minutes of my time. 

This woman, is furious at the Republicans in Georgia. Making voting harder for her. She’s voted in every election since 1968, and now she’s told that she can’t unless she has a Valid ID, something she hasn’t had in ten years because she doesn’t drive anymore. 

But fuck her. Screw her. Republicans don’t need her vote. Me? I’m probably going to keep sitting the elections out. Both parties are so full of shit they don’t deserve my vote. 

And the Democrats will win, because of my apathy, and your idiocy.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I learned that language is fluid. What you say might be technically true but over time it may switch because more people say gorilla so it just becomes gorilla.
> 
> Yall used to be proper until hicks started using it then the rich said it wasn’t proper....but it’s a great way to say you all or all of you right?



That’s like calling a gun magazine a “clip”. There is a big difference but I have heard experienced shooters call a magazine a clip. For example I remember a range master using the wrong word. 





Language is fluid but there is nothing wrong with using the correct terminology either. 

Not really a big deal.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 15, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> How many Javelin launchers do you have?  They're not asking for bump stocks and extended magazines, rube.


I've seen IED's take out an Abrams tank.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok, my neighbor is bedridden. With severe medical conditions, she can’t stand, or sit for any length of time. When travel is required, she must be taken by a Stretcher. Travel is very painful, even the most careful driver will have bumps and jars you are driving.
> 
> Agony. Unimaginable pain. But she wants to vote. She wants her voice heard. In 2016, and 2020, she voted for Trump. Absentee.
> 
> ...




Moron......they will go where she is and giver her an I.D.........

And sitting out and not voting for Trump.........you helped biden's handlers get power...you should be ashamed...


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron......they will go where she is and giver her an I.D.........
> 
> And sitting out and not voting for Trump.........you helped biden's handlers get power...you should be ashamed...



Nope. Not ashamed in the least. As I believed. Both candidates were steaming piles of shit.


----------



## miketx (Mar 15, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


Ok you've been weeded out commie.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it's wried to a TDS influenced mind
> You're torn you don't want Russia to lose to an armed Ukrainian citizen but you want Ukrainian to win to make jo dumbass to look good.



Hey Blart, how do you weave so much poor syntax and dishonesty into the same post?

Unlike Trump supporters...I don't want Russia to win anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2022)

Batcat said:


> That’s like calling a gun magazine a “clip”. There is a big difference but I have heard experienced shooters call a magazine a clip. For example I remember a range master using the wrong word.
> 
> View attachment 615961
> 
> ...


Yes I find myself using the word clip too.  I have to stop myself and say magazine.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


Then, we're all agreed that the 2A should be LITERALLY applied to all states and the fedgov.  

Machine guns for everyone!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Winston Churchill explained to Stalin and Roosevelt that the Allies needed to move carefully regarding the invasion of Europe. What would become D-Day. Among other things he told Stalin, was it took two years to really train a Soldier.
> 
> By that Churchill was right, it took two years for a man to stop thinking, and for all the Military behavior to be second nature. To be instinctive.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, but why not "hand" fully automatic SMG, rifles, and light machine guns to civilians (let them purchase) LONG BEFORE things become insane?  Why not let them be familiar with those weapons and at least know what to do in the first five minutes?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


Would you be willing to let people be COMPLETELY UNRESTRICTED (machine guns and all) if you get your yearly classes, etc?

I have never been against mandatory training IN ALL HIGH SCHOOLS as long as the training is actual use, effectiveness, safety, and even tactical training.  That's the underlying purpose of the 2A anyway, and people who are trained and understand military weapons are more likely to respect them, but also are more likely to protect the right.  Furthermore, a heavily armed and trained population would unequivocally improve the overall quality and safety of our society.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 15, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Then, we're all agreed that the 2A should be LITERALLY applied to all states and the fedgov.
> 
> Machine guns for everyone!!!


Kind of yea.  I don't want my government telling me I am too well armed.  Too well armed for what?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Kind of yea.  I don't want my government telling me I am too well armed.  Too well armed for what?


Agreed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Democrats are not ‘restricting’ any rights – firearm regulatory measures supported by Democrats are perfectly Constitutional having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court.


And thus, you believe the TX abortion ban in constitutional.
Funny how you never admit it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hey, dumb ass exactly what was the fucking lie I said?
> What I was responding to you dumb son of a bitch was the one who said they didn't want a 18 year old to get access to a gun
> . My response dumb ass was if they don't deserve adult rights if they can't be an adult in their actions FUCKING DUMB ASS
> 
> ...


Lying conservatives are in no position to ask anyone to be honest.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lying conservatives are in no position to ask anyone to be honest.


^^^^
Irony so thick a continental engineer can't cut it.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I agree with most of what you said, but why not "hand" fully automatic SMG, rifles, and light machine guns to civilians (let them purchase) LONG BEFORE things become insane?  Why not let them be familiar with those weapons and at least know what to do in the first five minutes?



Again. You are now talking about two years. Fighting is a lot more than pulling the trigger and reloading.

When the Constitution was ratified. Many states had a training requirement. After Divine Worship, the men would drill in the basics. In those days that meant standing in a line firing and reloading.

Today. The tactics are different. And you can’t really learn them or practice them on your own. Movement under fire takes practice and for everyone to be on the same sheet of music. So just getting the weapons doesn’t do anyone as much good as you might hope. Oh you could stand in a window and open fire. And you would die about ten seconds later. Coordination with your mates is vital.

So that leaves the real question. Why do we restrict fully automatic weapons? Well. That was a choice during the prohibition era. When gangsters used the weapons for horrific killings.

Now. If you want your Civilian with little training to be effective. The best thing they could do is get a good hunting rifle. That rifle with a good scope and be able to engage a target at 500 meters plus. Then their tactical knowledge would be hit, run, and repeat.

A fully automatic weapon at that range would give away his position for little return. The first two or three rounds might hit in the area of the target.

Automatic fire is rarely effective outside of a hundred meters. And is useless beyond 200 meters without a proper machine gun.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Now. If you want your Civilian with little training to be effective. The best thing they could do is get a good hunting rifle. That rifle with a good scope and be able to engage a target at 500 meters plus. Then their tactical knowledge would be hit, run, and repeat.


I agree that a good hunting rifle, used properly, will greatly increase effectiveness of a single shooter or a team of shooters.

THIS GUY:  




__





						Sniper Flash Cards:  Step-By-Step Instructions
					





					www.sniperflashcards.com
				




Recommends a two-person fire team using dirt bikes and his unique "Agular Mid-Range Sniping" method, where the rifle is zeroed at 300m and the shooter stays in the 300 to 600 meter range, shooting and moving with a dirt bike.  It's a no-dope requirement system, so the shooter never takes eyes off the target to calculate windage and holdover.

This guy should be making millions off this system.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lying conservatives are in no position to ask anyone to be honest.


You've done nothing but lie this whole thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

"I Need Ammunition, Not A Ride"​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Hey Blart, how do you weave so much poor syntax and dishonesty into the same post?
> 
> Unlike Trump supporters...I don't want Russia to win anything.


Fat fuck he's asking for ammo


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fat fuck he's asking for ammo



He's also asking for mig fighter jets....knowing that a bunch of guys with guns is relatively useless against an army.  

I hope they succeed against Trump's body Putin, Blart.  But they likely won't.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


What's an anti gunner?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I totally agree with you with one exception.
> 
> It is not…
> 
> ...


I call it Asymmetric warfare


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's also asking for mig fighter jets....knowing that a bunch of guys with guns is relatively useless against an army.
> 
> I hope they succeed against Trump's body Putin, Blart.  But they likely won't.


he's asking for what he's asking for and that is AMMO you dumb fat fuck


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> What's an anti gunner?


a dumbass like you


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


Maybe they should go to Ukraine where they can  make use of their training.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> What about a paedo bellend like you, the ultimate shit stain on society. You're pro gun, your brain can only default between two states; Guns, No Guns.
> You are thicker than my kitchen worktop. Middle ground is such a difficult concept that your feeble paedo brain doesn't comprehend. Retard.


Why does insulting people make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why does insulting people make you feel better about yourself?


You're a gun nut. Do you comprehend middle ground, or does your brain just default between no guns and all guns?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> What about a paedo bellend like you, the ultimate shit stain on society. You're pro gun, your brain can only default between two states; Guns, No Guns.
> 
> You are thicker than my kitchen worktop. Middle ground is such a difficult concept that your feeble paedo brain doesn't comprehend. Retard.


dumb fuck I'm pro rights you're an antigun nut who hates individual rights.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You're a gun nut. Do you comprehend middle ground, or does your brain just default between no guns and all guns?


You didn't answer the question:
Why does insulting people make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why does insulting people make you feel better about yourself?


he's an idiot who believes gun right activist must give up something. but every time something is given by gun owners they get nothing back. then these anti-gun nuts come back for more and whine when we don't give up more. I know their game every insult from them makes pro-right activists more steadfast in their position. these idiots thought Russia was badass nothing worse than a pissed-off pro-rights activist and a well armed army at that.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 15, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> The leftist loons have been telling us for years that no armed citizenry could ever hope to effectively combat a trained army.
> 
> Ask Russia and the US how well they did in Afganistan. Or how we did against VC, Never underestimate a determined group of fighters. No one will ever admit all the technology isn't the answer.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I call it Asymmetric warfare


I consider that an alternate term.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 15, 2022)

Flopper said:


> Maybe they should go to Ukraine where they can  make use of their training.


Some are. 









						Thousands of Americans Reportedly Join Ukraine's Fight Against Russia
					

Zelensky reported roughly 16,000 foreigners in total have volunteered to join the military.




					www.newsweek.com
				




_Thousands of American volunteers willing to defend Ukraine against Russia's invasion have signed up to join the International Legion of Territorial Defense, according to Military Times.

The legion was created by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to help strengthen Ukraine's military against the Russians. Some Americans who have signed up to join forces with Ukraine are on the ground already.

The country under siege has received more than 3,000 applications from people in the United States who want to fight, a defense official with the Ukrainian Embassy in Washington, D.C., told Military Times on Thursday. Many veterans are reportedly among them, but specific figures have not been given._


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You've done nothing but lie this whole thread.


Conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned.’

Conservatives lie about guns being ‘confiscated.’

You’re a conservative and a liar – in this very thread you lied that 18 to 21-year-olds couldn’t possess firearms for self-defense and you lied that Democrats are trying to ‘take’ citizens’ rights, when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.

You and others on the lying right are in no position to ask anyone to be honest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> What's an anti gunner?


A lie contrived by conservatives.

There is no such thing.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned.’
> 
> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘confiscated.’
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that it is perfectly OK for the left to lie about firearms because some on the right lie abut firearms.

Perhaps both sides should stop lying.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You really don't want an armed Ukrainian private citizen to beat a military power house like Russia?
> No training with a firearm, no tactical training.
> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .


Are you suggesting you all go over and fight? 
What experience do you have in military warfare? 
None.  Youre looking for an excuse to knock the hornet's nest from those old guns. 
Grow up. Youre watching too many movies. 
As if you want to save Ukraine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are you suggesting you all go over and fight?
> What experience do you have in military warfare?
> None.  Youre looking for an excuse to knock the hornet's nest from those old guns.
> Grow up. Youre watching too many movies.
> As if you want to save Ukraine.


dumb ass that twist and spin is not going to work
So tell me do you support Ukrainian armed citizens or Russia


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Batcat said:


> So what you are saying is that it is perfectly OK for the left to lie about firearms because some on the right lie abut firearms.
> 
> Perhaps both sides should stop lying.


The thing is everything he views is a lie other than his opinion.
And the fact is he's nothing but a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned.’
> 
> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘confiscated.’
> 
> ...


nothing I said was a lie
You lying communist shits want to ban guns
You lying communist pieces of shit want to confiscate guns
No fucking where did I say 18 to 21-year-olds could not possess firearms you lying son of a cock sucking bitch.
It was one of your communist lying pieces shit comrades that said they did not believe a 18-year-old should have access to a firearm/


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Flopper said:


> Maybe they should go to Ukraine where they can  make use of their training.


Nope we need all fighting Americans here to figt you leftists when the time comes


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 16, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> My honest answer is Gun laws should be closer to Japan than they should America is what I think. Yearly Classes, fees, registrations - just enough red tape to where any dumbass 18 year old kid can't just go buy one at a gun show - but serious gun enthusiasts can own one and be responsible with one.
> 
> It shouldn't just be the Vegas shooter bringing in duffel bags full of guns into the hotel every night then using 50 guns during a concert to drill 200 people. It should be weeks of courses and registration fees.
> 
> Weed out the psychos and the kids and the idiots.


Hun, you do realize that the Las vegas shooter had lots of money-------and registeration fees wouldn't have fazed him.  

Fees and courses wouldn't stop the gang bangers either...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> he's an idiot who believes gun right activist must give up something. but every time something is given by gun owners they get nothing back. then these anti-gun nuts come back for more and whine when we don't give up more. I know their game every insult from them makes pro-right activists more steadfast in their position. these idiots thought Russia was badass nothing worse than a pissed-off pro-rights activist and a well armed army at that.


Well the Brits don't even have a guaranteed right to freedom of speech.

In comparison to the US England is not a country that considers the rights we hold sacred as valid at all.

This is why people who accept a monarch and a sham Parliament that works hard to limit the very same rights we Americans insist on can never agree on something as fundamental as the freedom of speech will ever be able to agree on whither or not a person can keep and bear arms


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Well the Brits don't even have a guaranteed right to freedom of speech.
> 
> In comparison to the US England is not a country that considers the rights we hold sacred as valid at all.
> 
> This is why people who accept a monarch and a sham Parliament that works hard to limit the very same rights we Americans insist on can never agree on something as fundamental as the freedom of speech will ever be able to agree on whither or not a person can keep and bear arms


1776 makes the Brits irrelevant


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 1776 makes the Brits irrelevant


And the Brits who constantly post here haven't figured that out yet


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Hun, you do realize that the Las vegas shooter had lots of money-------and registeration fees wouldn't have fazed him.
> 
> Fees and courses wouldn't stop the gang bangers either...


When a person says it's ok to place a fee on a right is also saying you need to pay a fee for the right to vote.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When a person says it's ok to place a fee on a right is also saying you need to pay a fee for the right to vote.


And those fees can be imposed on any right.

Want to go to church, pay a fee
Want to be protected from illegal searches , pay a fee
Want to avoid cruel and unusual punishment , pay a fee
Want equal protection inder the law  you got it (after you pay a fee)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And the Brits who constantly post here haven't figured that out yet


They are free to give their opinion I suppose, but when their opinion is pushing a destructive agenda they should be treated as those our founders killed during the revolutionary war


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They are free to give their opinion I suppose, but when their opinion is pushing a destructive agenda they should be treated as those our founders killed during the revolutionary war


Execpt they aren't free to do so in their own country which is why they are always whining about the rights we have


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And those fees can be imposed on any right.
> 
> Want to go to church, pay a fee
> Want to be protected from illegal searches , pay a fee
> ...


Interesting a right is not a right when you pay me for it.it becomes a privilege granted by the government. You have no equality when it comes to money poor people deserve the same rights as rich do. But when you start charging a fee for a right it will cancel out rights.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Interesting a right is not a right when you pay me for it.it becomes a privilege granted by the government. You have no equality when it comes to money poor people deserve the same rights as rich do. But when you start charging a fee for a right it will cancel out rights.


Which is exactly what the Supreme Court said and which is also why state permitting fees for firearms are unconstitutional


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Which is exactly what the Supreme Court said and which is also why state permitting fees for firearms are unconstitutional


Any type of paid permit applies to the second amendment is unconstitutional. All rights should be protected as those the leftists support.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned.’
> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘confiscated.’


Oh, the irony.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are you suggesting you all go over and fight?
> What experience do you have in military warfare?
> None.  Youre looking for an excuse to knock the hornet's nest from those old guns.
> Grow up. Youre watching too many movies.
> As if you want to save Ukraine.


Thank you for further demonstrating your ignorance. bigotry, and irrational fear.


----------



## daveman (Mar 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned.’
> 
> Conservatives lie about guns being ‘confiscated.’
> 
> ...


We've have this conversation before.  I provided many instances of Democrats' intention to ban and confiscate guns.

But you have to lie about it.  Hint:  Nobody but your fellow irrational gun-haters believes you...and they STILL want to ban guns.


----------



## daveman (Mar 16, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Hun, you do realize that the Las vegas shooter had lots of money-------and registeration fees wouldn't have fazed him.
> 
> Fees and courses wouldn't stop the gang bangers either...


NO GUISE WAIT JUST ONE MORE GUN LAW AND THE CRIMINALS WILL START OBEYING THEM HONEST PINKIE SWEAR


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 17, 2022)

daveman said:


> We've have this conversation before.  I provided many instances of Democrats' intention to ban and confiscate guns.
> 
> But you have to lie about it.  Hint:  Nobody but your fellow irrational gun-haters believes you...and they STILL want to ban guns.


He's lied so much he believes what he says is true 🤣


----------



## McRib (Mar 17, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Now we Americans are well armed and a heavy portion of those armed citizens in America do train for urban warfare .




Bubba takes a few laps to the gun range, fires off a couple hundred rounds, and heads to KFC.


----------



## McRib (Mar 17, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> An armed private citizen army is going toe to toe with a powerhouse military-like Russia


First off, they are armed with many NATO weapons
Secondly, the Russian army is shit, has low morale, and is fighting a war in someone else's country. 

And in case you've been in a coma, maybe you should research a group called the Taliban.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 17, 2022)

odanny said:


> Bubba takes a few laps to the gun range, fires off a couple hundred rounds, and heads to KFC.


So says a chickenshit punk


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 17, 2022)

odanny said:


> First off, they are armed with many NATO weapons
> Secondly, the Russian army is shit, has low morale, and is fighting a war in someone else's country.
> 
> And in case you've been in a coma, maybe you should research a group called the Taliban.


You dumbass pull your head out of your ass they have some nato weapons but they are handing out any type of firearm they can get their hands on. If the had all the weapons they needed why is the Ukrainian government teaching it's citizens how to make IEDs what is the president of Ukraine asking for Ammo?


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 17, 2022)

odanny said:


> And in case you've been in a coma, maybe you should research a group called the Taliban.


you mean the guys with small arms on horse back that have kicked out multiple large,  professional armies!!!!!


----------



## daveman (Mar 17, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He's lied so much he believes what he says is true 🤣


He's a stupid, gullible liar.  He tells himself stupid lies and then immediately believes them.


----------



## hadit (Mar 17, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


Thankfully, a TRUMP! administration wouldn't try anything like that.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2022)

hadit said:


> Thankfully, a TRUMP! administration wouldn't try anything like that.


Boy are you gullible. Suddenly you trust government. We always knew you worship billionaires and you believe they know what’s best for us


----------



## hadit (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Boy are you gullible. Suddenly you trust government. We always knew you worship billionaires and you believe they know what’s best for us


I keep telling you those foil helmets you order off the back page of comic books don't give you mind reading powers, but you still keep ordering them.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

hadit said:


> I keep telling you those foil helmets you order off the back page of comic books don't give you mind reading powers, but you still keep ordering them.


Oh no doubt you trust the corrupt Trump government.  But funny as soon as any of them (all of them) quit Trump because they see if they help him they will be the next to go to jail, and when they come forward you say they are rinos and globalists.  

And you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich and corporations should be running this country because they know best.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich and corporations should be running this country because they know best.


The fact that you think only conservatives are rich and corporations proves your a fucking idiot.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> The fact that you think only conservatives are rich and corporations proves your a fucking idiot.


I don't think that.  If you don't get it, you're a fucking idiot.  

Here's the difference moron.  We believe corporations and the rich should pay their fair share of taxes.  You don't.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I don't think that.  If you don't get it, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Here's the difference moron.  We believe corporations and the rich should pay their fair share of taxes.  You don't.


STFU clown.  You clearly stated your belief.   I called you out because u suck ass.  Deal with it.

liberal talking points like "fair share" prove you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I don't think that.  If you don't get it, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Here's the difference moron.  We believe corporations and the rich should pay their fair share of taxes.  You don't.


Which taxes?

Rich people pay far more real estate taxes than you, pay way more in sales taxes, excise taxes, taxes on air fair, utilities, gas taxes, etc.

Everyone who receives income pays income taxes everyone who sells assets pays capital gains taxes

So what is this "Fair share" and is that fair share defined as the same percentage or something else?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Here's the difference moron.  We believe corporations and the rich should pay their fair share of taxes.  You don't.


Can you specity what % is their "fair share"?  
No.  You can't
Can you support hat % as being their "fair share"?
No.  You can't.
"Fair share" is just a useful idiot's way of saying "More!  More!! More!!"


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> STFU clown.  You clearly stated your belief.   I called you out because u suck ass.  Deal with it.
> 
> liberal talking points like "fair share" prove you're a fucking idiot.


You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.  

And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.  

You said The fact that you think only conservatives are rich...

So your comeback was false.  I pointed that out.

Now I have to get into an argument with the rest of your dopey buds on what's fair.  More than zero is fair.  Elon Musk pays 6% on his income what do you pay?

The U.S. currently has seven federal income tax brackets, with rates of *10%, 12%, 22%, 24%, 32%, 35% and 37%*. If you're one of the lucky few to earn enough to fall into the 37% bracket, that doesn't mean that the entirety of your taxable income will be subject to a 37% tax. Instead, 37% is your top marginal tax rate.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.
> 
> ...





sealybobo said:


> You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.
> 
> ...


stick to your talking points bitch boy.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> stick to your talking points bitch boy.


Ok.  I said to hadit ":you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich, and corporations, should be running this country because they know best."

Because hadit said "Thankfully, a TRUMP! administration wouldn't try anything like that."

which is a joke because Trump tried just about everything.  Rigging the election, grabbing women's pussies, paying hush money with campaign contributions, using the position to make money and advertise Ivanka's clothing line, demanding Comey's loyalty, colluding with Russia, obstructing the Mueller report, scam people through his charity, give shady pardons on your way out the door, hire shady people, tell Georgia to come up with votes and georgia to make shit up on his opponent, hire illegals well into his presidency.  Yea, Trump would NEVER do any of these things either.  

As if a Trump administration is above doing anything shady, illegal, wrong or unethical.


----------



## August West (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Ok.  I said to hadit ":you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich, and corporations, should be running this country because they know best."
> 
> Because hadit said "Thankfully, a TRUMP! administration wouldn't try anything like that."
> 
> ...


We don`t know what secrets Trump sold Putin but we know he sure wouldn`t pass on the opportunity.


----------



## hadit (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Oh no doubt you trust the corrupt Trump government.  But funny as soon as any of them (all of them) quit Trump because they see if they help him they will be the next to go to jail, and when they come forward you say they are rinos and globalists.
> 
> And you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich and corporations should be running this country because they know best.


Of course you can post quotes from me where I said anyone was "rinos and globalists", and that I "believe the rich and corporations should be running this country because they know best". Anyone with integrity would of course acknowledge they could not and admit they were bloviating without cause, assuming that I fit a certain mold because, well, reasons, and just shut up. Will you do as well?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

August West said:


> We don`t know what secrets Trump sold Putin but we know he sure wouldn`t pass on the opportunity.


And in the past we always sent someone to take notes of the meeting between our president and putin.  Trump didn't allow anyone in his private meeting with Putin.  How inappropriate.  I know Republicans blindly trust the con man but I don't and it should be illegal he did that.  We want to know what is discussed.  

This illustrates how Republicans would be okay with a dictator who can do whatever he wants.  As long as it's their guy it's cool.  They trust him.  They shouldn't.  And we shouldn't trust Obama or Biden doing that.  Which is why they never did that.  

Didn't Trump also shread documents?  Fucking scumbag.  And they trust him.  They remind me of Russians who like Putin.  There must be Russians who like putin right?  They would act very similar to how Republicans defended everything shady Trump did for 4 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

hadit said:


> Of course you can post quotes from me where I said anyone was "rinos and globalists", and that I "believe the rich and corporations should be running this country because they know best". Anyone with integrity would of course acknowledge they could not and admit they w.ere bloviating without cause, assuming that I fit a certain mold because, well, reasons, and just shut up. Will you do as well?


Did you see I admitted I was wrong about guns?  You should be as open minded as I am.  

Listen asshole, I'm not talking about you specifically.  Are you a Republican voter?  A Trump voter?  Then you are responsible for all the crazy shit they do.  NO one gives a fuck what you personally have said.  You vote along with people who say those things.  Close enough.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm thinking about getting my ccw.  I just have to take 8 hours on a Saturday or Sunday and pay $100.  Even that hoop alone is stopping me.  I have to give up an entire Saturday???  So I just keep putting it off.


I got mine by sitting through a two hour session one evening. There was little presented that I didn't already know. The fee was $75 for class and license.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.
> 
> ...



Moron, the wealthiest corporations are all left wing and hide their money with te best of them.

You want them to pay more?  Lower the tax rates… make it cheaper to comply than to avoid


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I got mine by sitting through a two hour session one evening. There was little presented that I didn't already know. The fee was $75 for class and license.


Two hours?  They told me 8.  I know it would be a fun day but I don't want to give up a Saturday.  If someone wanted to do it with me I'd be more inclined to go through the ordeal.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron, the wealthiest corporations are all left wing and hide their money with te best of them.
> 
> You want them to pay more?  Lower the tax rates… make it cheaper to comply than to avoid


Yea yea yea we know your spin but we also know your arguments and you are the biggest defenders of rich people and corporations.

It's like when you tell us KKK'ers are Democrats because they were in the early 60's yet today you are the one defending Robert E Lee.  Are you a fucking idiot?


----------



## hadit (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Did you see I admitted I was wrong about guns?  You should be as open minded as I am.
> 
> Listen asshole, I'm not talking about you specifically.  Are you a Republican voter?  A Trump voter?  Then you are responsible for all the crazy shit they do.  NO one gives a fuck what you personally have said.  You vote along with people who say those things.  Close enough.


Nope, sorry, but it doesn't work that way. When you try to put words in my mouth that I didn't say, there's a problem. It's intellectually lazy and designed to create a straw man that you can then knock down and pretend you've accomplished something. Tell me who you voted for and I can find things they've done and said you wouldn't want to be associated with either. No politician is ever going to completely reflect your entire viewpoint unless you're in office yourself.


----------



## hadit (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Ok.  I said to hadit ":you trust the billionaire trump because instinctively you conservatives believe the rich, and corporations, should be running this country because they know best."
> 
> Because hadit said "Thankfully, a TRUMP! administration wouldn't try anything like that."
> 
> ...


I was surprised TRUMP! made it out of the primaries. I thought he'd go down in flames because he's a narcissistic egomaniac with all the social flair and panache of a New Yorker (that is to say, none). I wouldn't want to either live with him or work for him. But he certainly was a superior candidate and president than the alternative would have been. See what happens when you try to put words in someone else's mouth? And then you claim you don't care what I said. Can you pick a horse and stay on it?


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 18, 2022)

I HATE guns ! 
Let me elaborate.
I hate specific guns.

The ones that aint cocked, locked and ready to rock Doc

*I asked Ted for some help*
You shoulda seen me comin'
You shoulda been prepared
Now you're gonna pay
Yeah everybody knew it
Red skies in the night
Now you're runnin' scared, hey

Here comes the revolution
Time is runnin' out
But I got the solution
Fill your hand you son of a bitch

I'm cocked, I'm locked and I'm ready to rock
I am cocked, I am locked, ready to rock


----------



## daveman (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Boy are you gullible. Suddenly you trust government. We always knew you worship billionaires and you believe they know what’s best for us


...as opposed to your side, who believes unelected bureaucrats know what's best for us?

I can make my own decisions.  Leftists don't think I should be allowed to.


----------



## daveman (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I don't think that.  If you don't get it, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Here's the difference moron.  We believe corporations and the rich should pay their fair share of taxes.  You don't.


How much of what other people earned is your fair share, and why?


----------



## daveman (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.


Do you know what's keeping rich liberals from voluntarily sending more of their own money to the Treasury?

Nothing.


----------



## hadit (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You were wrong and I pointed that out.  Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> And I explained the difference.  We just think the rich and corporations should pay their fair share.  In fact, rich liberals agree with me.  So yes I know there are rich liberals in this world.  Typically they have NEW money not old.  In other words they made their money it wasn't willed to them.  So they aren't afraid of being taxed because they'll just make more.
> 
> ...


When rich liberals stop hiring armies of tax attorneys whose job is to reduce their taxable income, I'll believe they "aren't afraid of being taxed".


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea yea yea we know your spin but we also know your arguments and you are the biggest defenders of rich people and corporations.
> 
> It's like when you tell us KKK'ers are Democrats because they were in the early 60's yet today you are the one defending Robert E Lee.  Are you a fucking idiot?



Shitstain, I don’t defend democrat party war heroes………you idiot….those are your heroes not mine.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I don't want to be unarmed if another country, or even if a future Trump government tries something like this, I want to be armed.


Actually, you should be more concerned about the leftist government taking away our rights and becoming an authoritarian, oppressive, persecutory and tyrannical entity.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> Actually, you should be more concerned about the leftist government taking away our rights and becoming an authoritarian, oppressive, persecutory and tyrannical entity.




With the giddy gleeful way the left is attacking anyone who thinks differently from their agenda and beliefs, and that doofus thinks Trump was a problem?   They are insane and evil....


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> With the giddy gleeful way the left is attacking anyone who thinks differently from their agenda and beliefs, and that doofus thinks Trump was a problem?   They are insane and evil....


As long as there's a democrat in the White House, TRUMP! will be front and center in their brains.


----------



## daveman (Mar 19, 2022)

hadit said:


> As long as there's a democrat in the White House, TRUMP! will be front and center in their brains.


...because as long as there's a Democrat in the White House, they will be desperate to distract attention from the Democrat's incompetence and and malevolence.


----------

